# 1.1.2007 Neujahrsausfahrt



## Coffee (11. Dezember 2006)

.......die letzten Tage des Jahres sind angebrochen, schneller als gedacht wird es zuende gehen. deshalb möchte ich schon jetzt diesen thread hier ins leben rufen.

meine idee ist es wie im vergangenen Jahreswechsel am 1.1. wieder das neue jahr gemeinsam bei einer schönen ausfahrt + kaffee + kuchen zu begrüßen. das obligatorische proseccoglas am anfang muss natürlich sein 

*Treffpunkt: Schwabacherstr. / höhe Brauereizaun 

Zeitpunkt: 1.1.2007     12 Uhr

Bitte jeder sein eigenes glas/becher oä. für den Prosecco mitbringen *

Wer kommt soll hier mal kurz bescheit geben. da wir nach der ausfahrt (ca. 2  Stunden) noch ins Stadtparkkaffee einkehren. wegen der Reservierung.


danke coffee


----------



## Beerchen (11. Dezember 2006)

Da komm ich auch 

Vorausgesetzt Ihr nehmt einen strikten Abstinenzler mit, der dann mit einem Glässchen Tee anstößt 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. Dezember 2006)

logo, nehmen wir auch dich mit  prosecco ist ja nicht pflicht 

freu mich

coffee


----------



## thyrax (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi Coffee,

also wenn ich in Nürnberg bin dann bin ich auch dabei. Wo ist den der Treffpunkt genau . Ne Schwabacherstrasse gibts ja in sowohl in Nürnberg als auch in Fürth. Kannste evtl. nen kleinen Kartenausschnitt o.ä. posten? 

Danke!

Ciao,
thyrax


----------



## Priest0r (11. Dezember 2006)

eine brauerei an der schwabacher str gibts meines wissens nach nur in fürth
das ist vom hbf die schwabacher str richtung südwesttangente ein stück hinter der bushaltestelle amalienstraße auf der rechten seite


----------



## blacksurf (11. Dezember 2006)

die schwabacher str. ist in fürth
und das ist Tucherbräu


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2006)

@blacksurf: du mußt das ja wissen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thyrax (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Ok, vielen Dank, das werd ich dann schon finden. Bin halt net von hier . Und da es sowohl hier als auch dort ne Schwabacherstr. gibt und ich keine Ahnung hab wo da ne Brauerei ist.... wollt ich halt mal fragen. 

Also bis dann denn. Wünsch euch allen schon mal schöne Weihnachten. Bin nächstes Wochenende skifahren   und werd deshalb net radeln gehen können. Obwohl bei der Schneelage könnte ich fast das Radel mitnehmen  ...

Ciao,
Henning


----------



## Speed III (12. Dezember 2006)

Immer der "Bierfahne"  nach ... dann findest Du automatisch hin ....


----------



## blacksurf (12. Dezember 2006)

damit ihr auch sicher hinfindet!


----------



## Domestik (13. Dezember 2006)

naja bin auch dabei....vorausgesetzt der kater is net so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (14. Dezember 2006)

Sollte ich um die Uhrzeit halbwegs fit sein, bin ich auch dabei.

Wird's ungefähr die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr? Falls ja, könnte ich nämlich meinen Junior mitnehmen.

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (14. Dezember 2006)

@riddick
nein es geht in den stadtwald


----------



## Riddick (14. Dezember 2006)

Dann muss er eben daheim bleiben, das packt er noch nicht.  

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (15. Dezember 2006)

Also wer am 01.01.07 um 12.00 Uhr fit ist, der hat das neue Jahr falsch gefeiert! 

Ach ja Riddick, dein Avatar ist ja mal mehr als Gay


----------



## Beerchen (15. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Also wer am 01.01.07 um 12.00 Uhr fit ist, der hat das neue Jahr falsch gefeiert!


Du darfst auch mitkommen wenn Du nicht fit bist ...  
*ichpackschonmaldenklappspatenein*


----------



## Andrea67 (16. Dezember 2006)

bin auch dabei

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (17. Dezember 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Du darfst auch mitkommen wenn Du nicht fit bist



Dann darf ich ja immer und jederzeit mitkommen


----------



## Coffee (31. Dezember 2006)

so, letzter aufruf für morgen 

ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ihr kommt. wetter scheint ja soweit auch ok zu bleiben.

also bis morgen dann 12 uhr in der schwabacher str. in fürth am brauwereizaun 

coffee


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2006)

also ich meld mich mal zu 90% an, komme aber allein, Martina is krank
tschau metzi


----------



## Beerchen (31. Dezember 2006)

peter metz schrieb:


> ... Martina is krank ...


*gute Besserung* 

und Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dickerX (31. Dezember 2006)

Bin zu 90% auch dabei.


----------



## SpongeBob (31. Dezember 2006)

dickerX schrieb:


> Bin zu 90% auch dabei.



Sag doch gleich, dass nicht kommst


----------



## dickerX (31. Dezember 2006)

Da liegst du wohl falsch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist auf 99% gestiegen.


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits, welch tolles Wetter zum Jahresanfang


----------



## Beerchen (1. Januar 2007)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits, welch tolles Wetter zum Jahresanfang


Menno, jammer doch nicht rum ...  

Gefallen tuts mir auch nicht  , aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2007)

da hast du recht, nur so wie jetzt brauchen wir nicht starten, zumindest gehts dann ohne mich los, hab ohnehin noch eine ErkÃ¤ltungâ¦
Da mÃ¼ssen wir uns eine Alternative einfallen lassen



Auf Wetter.com ist sogar Warnung: SturmbÃ¶en ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (1. Januar 2007)

blacksurf schrieb:


> Da müssen wir uns eine Alternative einfallen lassen


als Alternative seh ich eigentlich nur, das man sich OHNE Radtour um 14:00 Uhr im Stadtparkcafe trifft  

Aber ich fang jetzt mal an alles für die Ausfahrt herzurichten, denn bei mir hat der Regen gerade aufgehört  


bis später
Martin


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2007)

Also, ich fahr ned mit, wetter ist mir zu  
gruss metzi


----------



## weichling (1. Januar 2007)

Also was nun,

findet die Ausfahrt wie geplant um 12:00 statt ?

weichling

PS. bei mir regnet es seit 10:05 nicht mehr. Grad hat die sonne durchgespitzt!


----------



## Beerchen (1. Januar 2007)

weichling schrieb:


> Also was nun,
> findet die Ausfahrt wie geplant um 12:00 statt ?
> 
> weichling
> ...


gerade eben ist auch bei mir die SONNE durchgekommen  

ich komm auf jeden Fall mal um 12:00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Andrea67 (1. Januar 2007)

...hmm, hab ja wenig Ambitionen bei 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit (auch wenn grad ein Fitzelchen Blau am Himmel zu sehen ist) durch den matschigen Stadtwald zu radeln  

Die Alternative 14:00 Uhr am Stadtparkcafe ist mir da wesentlich sympatischer  

Andrea


----------



## dickerX (1. Januar 2007)

Na jetzt hab ich mir extra freigenommen um 2007 sportlich durchstarten zu können! Komm auf alle Fälle.


----------



## weichling (1. Januar 2007)

Halllooo,

was nun 

ich müsst jetzt losfahren!

weichling


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2007)

dann fahr!
Sekt wartet


----------



## Riddick (1. Januar 2007)

Aufgrund der letzen Postings bin ich trotz Nieselregen mal losgefahren und war um 12:02 Uhr am Treffpunkt - allerdings ganz alleine.   Hab' noch ein paar Minuten gewartet und bin dann wieder nach Hause gefahren.

Steigt dann wenigstens um 14 Uhr was im Stadtpark-Cafe? 

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2007)

wir waren da sind dann nur ins Wärmere zu uns nachhause, wir fahren jetzt Richtung Beans!


----------



## Riddick (1. Januar 2007)

Beans hätte ich zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft. Bin außerdem grad in 'nen schönen Graupel-Schauer geraten, als ich kurz mit dem Hund draußen war.  

Werde mich jetzt mit meinem Sohn folgendem Projekt widmen:







Schönen Tag noch.

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (1. Januar 2007)

schade riddick, wir sollten unbedingt mal nummern austauschen für den notflal das nächste mal.

grüße coffee


----------



## Beerchen (1. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> ... wir sollten unbedingt mal nummern austauschen ...


gute Idee  


@Riddick
warum hast Du nicht bei mir angerufen (meine Handynummer hab ich Dir doch schon mal gegeben) 


@all
trotz des tollen Wetters wars doch ganz lustig - Danke an alle Kaffeetanten und Kaffeeonkels  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## dickerX (1. Januar 2007)

Wow, ich hätte doch noch eine Tasse Kaffee mittrinken sollen. Ich kam mir vor wie in der Waschstraße. 
bis zum nächsten mal
Michael


----------



## weichling (1. Januar 2007)

dickerX schrieb:


> Wow, ich hätte doch noch eine Tasse Kaffee mittrinken sollen. Ich kam mir vor wie in der Waschstraße.
> bis zum nächsten mal
> Michael



@dickerX:  Das mit dem Wetter lernst scho noch. Heute war aber auch äußerst 
schwierige Bedingungen, zum "wir fahren um den Regen!" lernen.

Ich bin doch tatsächlich ohne Nass von Oben heimgekommen. War ja eine
absolut würdige Neujahrsausfahrt.    

weichling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2007)

also schee wars auch wenns *nur* eine cafeausfahrt wurde


----------



## blacksurf (1. Januar 2007)

hier ein paar Fotos von Heute Vormittag, ich glaub die Stimmung war ganz gut trotz des Wetters

http://www.photo-online.de/01/neujahr2007/


----------



## Riddick (1. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> schade riddick, wir sollten unbedingt mal nummern austauschen für den notflal das nächste mal.


Hab' Deine schon mal gespeichert. 




			
				Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> @Riddick
> warum hast Du nicht bei mir angerufen (meine Handynummer hab ich Dir doch schon mal gegeben)


Da überhaupt niemand zu sehen war, dachte ich, dass wg. dem Regen erst gar niemand losgefahren ist, daher hab' ich nicht zum Handy gegriffen. Hatte sogar noch versucht, _blacksurfs_ Wohnung ausfindig zu machen, aber es sah alles ziemlich verlassen aus; da bin ich wieder gefahren.  

War aber nicht weiter schlimm, da 'ne längere Ausfahrt eh ziemlich nervig geworden wäre, weil die Formula noch ziemlich laut quietscht - da werd' ich nochmal nachbessern müssen.  Außerdem hat das o.g. Projekt wesentlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen, als ursprünglich vermutet.  

Riddick


----------



## blacksurf (2. Januar 2007)

@riddick
schade, aber dafür hast du deinem Sohn eine riesige Freude bereitet!


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Januar 2007)

Riddick habe ich gestern im TV gesehen.

Ach ja, ich war auch da. Habe dann aber keinen gesehen und bin Heim gefahren. Angerufen habe ich keinen, weil ich dachte ihr seid eh nicht da.


----------



## Coffee (3. Januar 2007)

sponge, hör auf mit dem märchenerzählen, das glaubt dir eh keiner.

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Januar 2007)

Hmm. Habe nur Riddick zitiert, sozusagen


----------



## Coffee (4. Januar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Hmm. Habe nur Riddick zitiert, sozusagen



der "kleine" unterschied ist dabei nur das riddick wirklich da war und du uns hier eine glatte lüge servieren wolltest 

coffee


----------



## SpongeBob (4. Januar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> der "kleine" unterschied ist dabei nur das riddick wirklich da war und du uns hier eine glatte lüge servieren wolltest
> 
> coffee



Hmm. Ich war auch da, wirklich, also in Gedanken schon


----------



## smerles (5. Januar 2007)

Ich war garnich da :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

